# Crawfish Boil Chicken Wings



## Hooleyman (Feb 13, 2018)

When I boil mudbugs, I cook my corn, potatoes, mushrooms etc... in the seasoned pot before I cook the crawfish.
I tried throwing in some frozen chicken wings with the veggies
All soaked up the seasoning well, including the wings. But.... the wings just looked like what they were.....boiled chicken and not too appetizing.

So...after the evening, I took the wings, left over corn and potatoes and put them on the grill for a few minutes to get some grill marks...
Brushed the veggies with some melted butter and lemon pepper and the wings with some Sweet Baby Rays!

They were all AWESOME!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bet they were very nice cooking bud


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

How long do you boil the wings in the crawfish juice?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I bet a $1 I could get into some of dat!


----------



## Hooleyman (Feb 13, 2018)

I season the water heavily and get it boiling. Then put all the veggies and the wings in the basket into the boiling water.
Let it boil until the potatoes are soft. Wings are fully cooked at that point as well


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I cooked crawfish and wings in the boil water also. Then onto the grill for a little smoke/color then mopped with spicy peach BBQ sauce and back on the grill for a few more minutes to set the glaze. Turned out awesome. Thanks for the recipe. Will do that every time I do crawfish. 

BTW, the crawfish were awesome and huge also. Not sure why I always wait too long to cook crawfish.


----------

